

How To Run A Company That Engineers Actually Want To Work For - wo
http://www.businessinsider.com/engineer-friendly-workplace-2010-3

======
travisro
In all honesty, this title could have been re-written as "How to Run a Company
that Everyone Actually Wants to Work For" since doing these things for just
about any department would make people happier.

